# RBP breeding...



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I know they say u can't tell male vs. female until they spawn but do they pair up like convicts do?


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

****cichlids not convicts


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

bump


----------

